# rotwild rcc1.0



## bergwerkfee (5. November 2003)

Hi, was haltet ihr von dem neuen rcc1.0? Stehe vor der Wahl, mir ein superleichtes rcc 1.0 unter 10 kg aufzubauen oder den rfc 0.2 mit 150 mm Federweg und dafür aber mindestens 11 kg. Abgesehen davon, das ich mich schwer tue mit Eingelenker sind die beiden aber das zur Zeit beste Material auf dem Markt. Wer hilft ner armen einsamen fee?


----------



## Hugo (5. November 2003)

was hasten damit vor?

jaja ich weiss....alle nicht forumsuser haben keine ahnung, egal, trotzdem is das rcc1.0 das bike des jahres 03...wird schon sein grund haben, richtig schön leicht, steif, nicht zu viel federweg...was will man(n/frau) mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (7. November 2003)

...


----------



## Hugo (7. November 2003)

@ ron...das bike auf deinem bild is das rcc 0.1, nicht das rcc1.0

das 1.0 is das fully mit 80mm, das rcc1.0R das mit 50mm

n bild vom 1.0 findest du in meinem fotoalbum unter "bike-festival 03"


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. November 2003)

da hat hugo, unser "ober-rotwild-erer" ja wieder bestens aufgepaßt!


----------



## der alte ron (7. November 2003)

Bestanden , hugo das war ein test ! 
Sorry fee , mich bringt die rotwild-'nomenklatur' immer wieder durcheinander   . In einer der letzten bike wurde das 1.O auf einer alpencrossetappe getestet , hat auf alle fälle besser abgeschnitten als ein scalpel . Wobei ich die kritik am cannondale so nicht nachvollziehen kann aber sei es drum - BIKE halt !


----------



## king_f (7. November 2003)

diese Maschine würde ich auch fahren!!!!!!!! geiles Teil!!!!!!!


----------



## Hugo (7. November 2003)

frag mich ma...ich würd den gesamten 2004er katalog von rotwild gern ma fahrn...hab noch n paar testfahrten und ne neue lackierung gut....ich glaub ich muss das ma langsam einfordern*gg*

bin aber echt froh hier im forum noch leute zu finden die auch nicht-kinesis rahmen schön finden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2003)

Warum einen Eingelenker nehmen, wenn´s um´s selbe Geld auch nen hübschen und v.a. besser funktionierenden Viergelenker gibt? Klar spielt die Kinematik bei einem Zwergenfederweg von 80 mm noch keine so große Rolle, aber trotzdem finde ich nen Viergelenker auch in dieser Klasse interessanter. 
Mein Vorschlage, so es ein Edelrahmen sein soll:


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2003)

Bild vergessen:


Ein Bergwerk Faunus LSD wäre auch nicht schlecht. Das gäb´s sogar in Wunschlackierung.


----------



## Hugo (8. November 2003)

biste das rotwild schon gefahrn?

denk ncih, woher willste dann wissen wies sich fährt?

schonma an die nachteile gedacht die ein 4-gelenker mit sich bringt....wie z.b. das wesentlich höhere gewicht?

eben genau das geringe gewicht isses was den rotwild auszeichnet...die R version wiegt samt dämpfer unter 2 kilo

die idee zum kauf des rahmens kommt ja aus der überlegung heraus sich ein fully unter 10 kilo auf zu baun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2003)

Das RCC 1.0 differenziert sich ja vom Lager- und Materialaufwand her nicht sehr stark von einem Viergelenker. Darum fällt das Argument mit dem Gewicht schon mal weg. 
Welche Nachteile sollte ein Viergelenker im Vergleich zum RCC 1.0 sonst noch haben?

Wieviel wiegt denn nun das RCC 1.0 inkl. Dämpfer?

Man muß das RCC 1.0 nicht fahren, um zu wissen, wie der Hinterbau funktioniert. Ein Blick auf den Schwingendrehpunkt reicht.


----------



## der alte ron (8. November 2003)

Diese softailartigen dinger scheinen fantastisch zu funktionieren . Mich hat der mini - federweg am scalpel überhaupt nicht gestört - eher im gegenteil . Also wenn fully dann so eins oder so was ähnliches :


----------



## Hugo (9. November 2003)

ganz so einfaches isses nicht...schwingendrehpunkt hin oder her...da gibts genügend andere faktoren.

gewicht...2,2 kilo incl. dämpfer und steuersatz....das bergwekr hält da leider nicht mit, obwohl ich das LSD system sehr gut finde...hab ich schon in mehreren threads sehr gelobt...funktioniert trotz recht geringem federweg verdammt gut

die konstruktion(rotwild) macht von den unterhaltungskosten her n gewialtigen unterschied...die lager dürften n bischen länger halten als die in nem gewöhnl. mehrgelenker...is dem hinterbau zu verdanken

naja und dann noch die insg. sehr hohe steifigkeit, gerade im tretlagerbereich und die optik sind halt eben schon argumente pro(oder contra..geschmackssache eben) sein

und wenn die wahl schon darauf gefallen is sollte man nicht iweder anfangen müssen sich zu entscheiden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2003)

Gut, neben dem Schwingendrehpunkt spielt auch noch die Dämpferanlenkung eine Rolle - aber sonst nix.

Ich glaube, dass das Giant NRS composite ungefähr gleich leicht ist. Da hat das Rotwild also keinen Vorteil.
Optisch hingegen ist das RCC 1.0 ne wucht...

Aber die Fragestellung ist ohnehin eine andere, nämlich Enduro vs. XC-Bike. Aber hierzu fällt mir ehrlich gesagt keine Antwort ein...
Ich denke, dass muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Es gibt Leute, die fahren mit einem Enduro Touren auf Forstautobahnen und es gibt Leute, die gehen mit einem XC-Bike freireiten...


----------



## deidalos (9. November 2003)

Alles schön und gut ,aber ihr müsst natürlich auch den Preis sehen

und der ist bei Rotwild nicht gerade klein also die langen da 

schon hin.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. November 2003)

jomai ..kaufst nen porsche is doch au egal ob der nu 200 000 oder 250 000 euro kostet  jedenfalls schwingendrehpunkt etc hin oder her...ma muss drauf gesessen haben und gefahren sein um zu sagen det bike is für einen gut oder schlecht  theorie hin oder her det liegt im gefühl ...wie bei ner frau wenn von anfang an shco ke gutes gfühl hast kreigste det au mti nochsoviel zureden auch nimmer weg  denk ma sollte dann det bike kaufen wo einem an meisten zusagt  und wenn ma scho eh auf ne marke etc spezialisiert is dann kreigt ma einen meist eh nimmer weg  detwgen au der grund das i paar tausend erleichtert bin nu 


ps .: wer fährtn hier alles nen wild bzw wie gross isn det rudel an wilderern wo hier rumfährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ümmel (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteveLorenzios _
> *jomai ..kaufst nen porsche is doch au egal ob der nu 200 000 oder 250 000 euro kostet  jedenfalls schwingendrehpunkt etc hin oder her...ma muss drauf gesessen haben und gefahren sein um zu sagen det bike is für einen gut oder schlecht  theorie hin oder her det liegt im gefühl ...wie bei ner frau wenn von anfang an shco ke gutes gfühl hast kreigste det au mti nochsoviel zureden auch nimmer weg  denk ma sollte dann det bike kaufen wo einem an meisten zusagt  und wenn ma scho eh auf ne marke etc spezialisiert is dann kreigt ma einen meist eh nimmer weg  detwgen au der grund das i paar tausend erleichtert bin nu
> 
> 
> ps .: wer fährtn hier alles nen wild bzw wie gross isn det rudel an wilderern wo hier rumfährt? *



Also Fackt ist wenn alle Rotwilderer so schreiben würden wie Du hätten wir arge Kommunikationsprobleme miteinander.
      

  Rotwild  
MfG Ümmel


----------



## checky (11. November 2003)

Ich würde gerade für XC nie wieder nen Eingelenker fahren & somit scheiden alle Modelle von RW aus, auch wenn das RCC1.0 optisch ein Überflieger ist.
Aber des muss jeder selber für sich herausfinden. Am besten den direkten Vergleich zwischen den in Frage kommenden Bikes machen & demnach wählen.


----------



## der alte ron (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *Ich würde gerade für XC nie wieder nen Eingelenker fahren & somit scheiden alle Modelle von RW aus, auch wenn das RCC1.0 optisch ein Überflieger ist.
> . *



Nun was die optik betrifft wurde ich es zuerst umlakieren lassen   . Ob es ein eingelenker ist , spielt es bei diesen federweg und einen gut abstimmbaren dämpfer keine rolle !


----------



## checky (11. November 2003)

Das sehe ich absolut nicht so.
Bei einem Eingelenker *merkt man immer* das dieser Einfedert & seine Arbeit verrichtet, egal ob es nun 100mm oder 50mm FW sind. Richtig ist, dass dieser Effekt mit dem FW wächst.
Bei einem ordentlichem Viergelenker merkt man von dieser Arbeit aber rein garnix, der machts einfach nur etwas komfortabler & bietet bei vernünftiger Dämpferabstimmung deutlich mehr Traktion.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2003)

sagt mal, was kostet denn der spaß?


wieviel kröten bedarfs für ein bergwerk faunus lsd und wieviel für ein rotwild rcc1.0 - beide komplett xtr?


wer hat grade eins wo gekauft?


----------



## Rampage (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kombinatschef _
> *sagt mal, was kostet denn der spaß?
> 
> wieviel kröten bedarfs für ein bergwerk faunus lsd und wieviel für ein rotwild rcc1.0 - beide komplett xtr?
> ...




Das Bergwerk Faunus LSD mit XTR, Scareb Platinum und DT Swiss SSD 210 L (Modellvariante Race) kostet laut Preisliste 2004 im VK 4.970,00 . Habe ich mir aber nicht gekauft, mein Goldesel ist gerade zur Kur .

Beim Rotwild muss ich passen, dürfte erfahrungsgemäß aber noch ein wenig darüber liegen.

R.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2003)

Fast  5.000,- finde ich für das Faunus LSD ziemlich überzogen. 
Und einen schnöden Eingelenker würde ich mir um das Geld schon gar nicht kaufen.

Wer in solchen Preisregionen unterwegs ist, sollte sich mal Gedanken über ein solches Bike machen.


----------



## Hugo (11. November 2003)

na doll...das ding sieht aus wie aus der chupa-chups-LEGO kollektion

was alle welt gegen eingelenker hat auf einmal?....bevor das genius auf den markt kam, galt das strike als ultimative cc-wafe, jetz is das konzept plötzlich müll...ich weiss nich wieso?!

n gut durchdachter eingelenker arbeitet imho immer noch besser als die meisten vielgelenker...durch das mehr an gelenken wird der hinterbau meistens bloss weicher, ohne irgendwelche echte vorteile zu bringen....zu behaupten dass nur das eine oder andere system was taugt is von daher totaler blödsinn....gibt für beide systeme gute und wengier gute beispiele

an fees stelle würd ich mir eben überlegen was mit dem rad gemacht werden soll..eher freeride oder doch mehr touren, cc...


----------



## der alte ron (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *na doll...das ding sieht aus wie aus der chupa-chups-LEGO kollektion
> *


 

... aber wenigstens habe ich nicht wie bei rotwild das bedürfniss deren designabteilung eine briefbombe zu schicken ....
So jetz alle in deckung !!!

Checki , bei 8cm federweg bleiben ca. 5 cm effektiv übrig und die federt man beim 'wippen' garantiert nicht ein , es sei den die kinematik ist degressiv konzepiert . Alo kann auch der übelste eingelenker bei solchen federwegen gar nicht so viel schaukeln !! Ich bin eigentlich hardtailfan aber mich hat es bei solchen bikes nie gestört !


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *na doll...das ding sieht aus wie aus der chupa-chups-LEGO kollektion
> 
> was alle welt gegen eingelenker hat auf einmal?....bevor das genius auf den markt kam, galt das strike als ultimative cc-wafe, jetz is das konzept plötzlich müll...ich weiss nich wieso?!
> ...




Naja, de gustibus...
Im Übrigen ist dieses Bike nicht mal ein Viergelenker.


Bei einem Eingelenker gibt´s nicht sehr viel Faktoren, die zu bedenken (bezogen auf die Kinematik). Das ist der große Vorteil an diesem System, wohingegen man bei Viergelenkern wesentlich mehr Faktoren bedenken muß und dementsprechend mehr Fehler gemacht werden können. 
Dennoch funktioniert ein gut gebauter Viergelenker um einiges  besser als jeder Eingelenker. Auch bei 80 mm Federweg kann man leichtes Wippen bemerken, und den Pedalrückschlag am kleinen Kettenblatt sowieso. Zwar sind beide Effekte bei 80 mm Federweg nicht so groß, aber trotzdem spürbar. Jedenfalls bei einer vernünftigen Dämpfereinstellung.
Aber immerhin liegt beim Rotwild der Schwingendrehpunkt am richtigen Platz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *
> 
> Dennoch funktioniert ein gut gebauter Viergelenker um einiges  besser als jeder Eingelenker. *



Das unterschreibe ich auch sofort.

Der Hype entstand auch nicht erst jetzt durch das Genius (wie Hugo sagt), das eh ne Verarschung der Kundschaft ist (so ein Dämpferkonzept hatte Trek schon 1996 am Y33, aber des war halt ne Antriebsschwinge & wurde nicht so gehypt)). 
Wennste mal forschst, dann hat es immer schon sehr viele Leutz gegeben, die wenn Sie einmal auf nem ordentlichem 4Gelenker gefahren sind nie wieder zu nem 1Gelenker greifen würden. Ist einfach so.

Das Strike galt übrigens nur bei den Magazinen als ultimative XC Waffe (& das, weil die dafür entlohnt wurden  ) Wer es selber mal im direkten Vergleich gefahren ist stellte schnell fest, dass es eine Eierschaukel ist, welche noch dazu eine etwas seltsame Geometrie für XC hat (zumindest empfand ich das so).

So ein VPP alà dem Intens bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, des soll ja auch sehr gut funktionieren & nem guten 4Gelenker das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## checky (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *
> Checki , bei 8cm federweg bleiben ca. 5 cm effektiv übrig und die federt man beim 'wippen' garantiert nicht ein , es sei den die kinematik ist degressiv konzepiert . Alo kann auch der übelste eingelenker bei solchen federwegen gar nicht so viel schaukeln !! Ich bin eigentlich hardtailfan aber mich hat es bei solchen bikes nie gestört ! *



womit Du prinzipiell recht hast.

Es geht auch weniger um das Schaukeln, das ist auch bei mehr Federweg mit ner entsprechenden Dämpferabstimmung & auf Kosten des Komforts weg zu bekommen. Es geht darum, dass man die Federbewegung/tätigkeit bei einem 1Gelenker immer während dem Fahrbetrieb merkt. Das ist bei einem guten 4Gelenker eben nicht der Fall, der machts komfortabler & sorgt für mehr Traktion ohne das man etwas davon mitbekommt.


----------



## Ümmel (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *Fast  5.000,- finde ich für das Faunus LSD ziemlich überzogen.
> Und einen schnöden Eingelenker würde ich mir um das Geld schon gar nicht kaufen.
> 
> ...



Super !
Mein Nachbarjunge im Alter von 7 Jahren fährt so'n Teil. Hat er glaube ich für 159  aus'm Hagebau in der Nähe. Sieht auf jeden Fall genauso aus wie das    
MfG Ümmel


----------



## Ümmel (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *Fast  5.000,- finde ich für das Faunus LSD ziemlich überzogen.
> Und einen schnöden Eingelenker würde ich mir um das Geld schon gar nicht kaufen.
> 
> ...



Super !
Mein Nachbarjunge im Alter von 7 Jahren fährt auch so'n Teil. Hat er glaube ich für 159  aus'm Hagebau in der Nähe. Sieht auf jeden Fall genauso aus wie das    
MfG Ümmel


----------



## Ümmel (12. November 2003)

Jau  
2 mal hält besser


----------



## Hugo (12. November 2003)

@ tyrolens

welches bike meinst du jetz als nicht 4-gelenker...
das rotwild issn eingelenker mit oder ohne(1.0 oder 1.0R) mehrgelenkiger abstützung
das LSD issn viergelenker im gegensatz zum LRS von centurion Merida dass zwar genauso aussieht aber nur n eingelenker is(und hervorragend funktioniert!!!)
und das intense hat doch diese VPP-geschichte....

mir persöhnl. wärns zu viele gelenke und auch wenn ichs noch nicht gefahrn bin, was ich aber tun würde wenns sich ergeben würde, hab ich starke bedenken dass mit als hardtail-fan der hinterbau steif genug wäre

@checky
den viergelenker wo mans nicht merkt den würd ich gern ma sehn und vor allem fahrn....der bezug aufs genius war nur gewählt um zu zeigen dass jedes jahr mit nem neuen modell n neuer hype zugunsten des einen oder eben des anderen systems hervorgerufen wird...udn eben der hype is dafür verantwortlich dass man jedes ma aufs neue zu lesen/hören bekommt dass jeder oder dieser hersteller den perfekten hinterbau/dämpfer geschaffen hat...

naja und dann noch die schwindende steifigkeit die proportional zur zahl der lager abnimmt...is ne tatsache und is der hauptgrund dafür dass ich auch die nächsten jahre aufm hardtail fahrn werde, solangs denn mein rücken mitmacht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. November 2003)

@ümmel: Mit dem Preis hast du dich ein wenig geirrt. Das Teil kostet, so wie´s dasteht, wohl um die  6.000,-. Der Rahmen alleine kostet ja schon  2.4000,- oder so.

@Hugo: Also Viergelenker sind all jene Bikes, die einen Horstlink haben. 

Ja, das Intense ist so ein VPP Bike. Das wippt überhaupt nicht mehr, weil das Hinterbau mit dem Kettenzug immer in den sag gezogen wird.
Viel weniger Lager als das RCC 1.0 hat das Intense eigentlich auch nicht. Die zwei links haben insg. 8 Lager, das RCC 1.0 hat ebenfalls 8 Lager, die zugegebenermaßen teilweise nicht einer so großen Belastung ausgesetzt sind.
Wegen der Steifigkeit würde ich mir nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Die Amis sagen, dass das Intense steifer als die meisten Viergelenker ist...


----------



## Hugo (12. November 2003)

ja aber die meisten viergelänker sind eben schon nicht besonders steif

wie gesagt..bin das intense (leider) noch nciht gefahrn aber hab in bezug auf steifigkeit immer noch meine bedenken...

und ne, n horstlink is nich gleich n viergelenker...gab auch ma dreigelenker mit horstlink(gibts sowas eigentlich noch?)mongoose etc.

seis drum...die wahl is letztlich ja eh schon auf zwei kandidaten begrenzt wos letztlich nur darum geht den einsatzzweck zu bestimmen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> **snip*
> 
> und ne, n horstlink is nich gleich n viergelenker...gab auch ma dreigelenker mit horstlink(gibts sowas eigentlich noch?)mongoose etc.
> ...




Doch, sobald ein Bike einen Horstlink hat, ist´s ein Viergelenker. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen...

Wegen dem Intense: Du als Maschinenbauer müßtest die Steifigkeit doch recht gut beurteilen können. IMO ist es ein großer Vorteil, dass der Hinterbau an zwei sehr kurzen Schwingen aufgehängt wird. Als einzigen Schwachpunkt sehe ich die Lager...


Um on topic zu bleiben: Ich würde das RCC 1.0 nehmen, weil´s mir besser gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *
> und ne, n horstlink is nich gleich n viergelenker...gab auch ma dreigelenker mit horstlink(gibts sowas eigentlich noch?)mongoose etc.
> 
> *


Das haste recht & des ist der gute alte AMP Hinterbau von Horst Leitner (daher auch Horst Link) der das ganze zum Patent gebracht hat & in Amiland an Specialized verkauft hat.

1 - 4Gelenker: ich versuch nochmal. Es geht nicht darum, dass man die Federung garnicht merkt, dann wäre sie ja überflüssig, sondern man merkt bei einem guten 4Gelenker die Einfederbewegung also solche nicht (das das Bike komfortabler wird natürlich schon) & das eben kann ein 1Gelenker nicht bieten.
Beispiel:


----------



## Hugo (13. November 2003)

@ tyrolens

das problem seh ich persöhnl. darin(beim intense hinterbau) dass die stege zwar schön kurz sind, aber auch sehr sehr schmal und die lager scheinen sehr klein zu sein

theorie hin oder her...bins noch nich gefahrn deswegen will ich da jetz nich weiter rumnörgeln
@checky..danke...hab leider kein bild mehr von nem entsprechenden bike


----------



## der alte ron (13. November 2003)

Gut das du nicht 2mal ein bild von rotwild hier reingesetzt hast   ! Ich würde auch zum intense tendieren , noch dazu das es das auch im unterschied zu rotwild in wirklich dezenten farbe gibt . Sorry die siluetten von den hardtails und den rcc 1.1 und 1.0 gefallen mir richtig gut aber diese farbgebung ... wobei die unisilbernen modelle noch erträglich sind . Ich denke nicht umsonst sind alle rotwildowner sehr zufrieden mit den fahreigenschaften ihrer bikes - deshalb doppeld schade wegen dem designe .


----------



## Ümmel (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *@ümmel: Mit dem Preis hast du dich ein wenig geirrt. Das Teil kostet, so wie´s dasteht, wohl um die  6.000,-. Der Rahmen alleine kostet ja schon  2.4000,- oder so.
> 
> @Hugo: Also Viergelenker sind all jene Bikes, die einen Horstlink haben.
> ...



Was  
Dann hat unser Nachbahrjunge doch mehr Geld als ich dachte  
Aber zum Glück is ja alles Geschmackssache.  
MfG Ümmel


----------

